# Crikey, could this be a world record SHB kill?



## mdax (Apr 29, 2013)

Holy cow that's a lot of SHB's. Keep up the good fight and keep killing them!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Tell us how to set that up Please! Looks like polyester fiber over a queen excluder with some foam core board spacers - but it looks to me like you've hit on something that works whatever it is.


----------



## VolunteerK9 (Aug 19, 2011)

*following for the secret


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Yea, I want to know exactly how you made that trap...


----------



## jrbbees (Apr 4, 2010)

Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Blackwater Bees (May 7, 2012)

VolunteerK9 said:


> *following for the secret


x2


----------



## Chemguy (Nov 26, 2012)

Isn't that a layer of those cloths that are available for household use in Australia? (chux, or something like that?) I've heard good things, and clearly they work.


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

VolunteerK9 said:


> *following for the secret


x3


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Is it aquarium filter mat on top of a bee excluder?


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

How can a hive have that many beetles and NOT be overrun with larvae? Is this a joke?

Aha! My Googlefu has come through for me. http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/as...0240/small-hive-beetle-management-options.pdf Page 4

And here is a thread on the felt type material and use; http://www.honeybeeworld.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=276&start=10 I'm pretty sure i've seen these at Walmart.


----------



## tommysnare (Jan 30, 2013)

VolunteerK9 said:


> *following for the secret


i second that !


----------



## Crsswift70 (Sep 9, 2013)

Uhm, i gave it to you. Read my post.


----------



## buzzsaw (Jul 2, 2011)

Anyone else having trouble getting the honeybeeworld link to open?


----------



## Hoot Owl Lane Bees (Feb 24, 2012)

Crsswift70

The felt look's a lot like the handy wipes we use to get for kitchen cleaning? :scratch:
I will be at WalMart tomorrow so I am going to be looking to see what I can find.
Jim

Just looked on WalMart's sight and Yes they have Handi Wipes and they look just like the photo of the one in the link in crsswift70's post.:thumbsup:


----------



## johnbeejohn (Jun 30, 2013)

hoot owl let us no how your wipes work would like to try this


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Attaching more photos of the material. It is a type of table protector with thin vinyl/plastic on one side and a polyester weave on the underside which entangles the beetles. It is not a Chux. 

The hive was heavily infested and I placed it under the lid on top of the honey super frames with the polyester side uppermost. From memory I bought it from a Spotlight store here in Australia, sometime ago, and you can Google them to see the type of stock a business like this carries.

I know that some of you need trauma counselling when you see just a couple of beetles in your hives but this hive was teeming with the little blighters and the hive was, in my view, teetering on the edge of a SHB takeover. The trap was on the hive for about 4 weeks.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Thanks - I have seen that kind of tablecloth backing. Gotta go find me some...


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It occurs to me that some of that on top of a mite count board might have some real possibility.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you for posting this! I've been squashing them in the sun, vacuuming them and trapping them in those precarious top bar oil traps (which do work if you use enough of 'em). I so can't wait to try this. While not traumatized at the site of these buggers, I do take extreme joy in seeing them trapped and killed, I must admit.

Apparently the felt backing doesn't cause any problem for the bees themselves, or is separating the felt from the bees a requirement?


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

Tom, I did not separate it from the bees. The largest catch was around the edges where the bees had teased the polyester out more. The method is so simple, inexpensive, non-time consuming, without oils and those chemicals that affect the bees on so many levels. 

Have a different type of material and arrangement also being trialled. Will keep you posted.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

So no bees killed at all? I found what I think is the same thing - polyester fiber backed vinyl tablecloth $5 at wall mart. Big enough to make about 12. Putting some on today.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> Tom, I did not separate it from the bees. The largest catch was around the edges where the bees had teased the polyester out more. The method is so simple, inexpensive, non-time consuming, without oils and those chemicals that affect the bees on so many levels.
> 
> Have a different type of material and arrangement also being trialled. Will keep you posted.


My two remaining hives thank you (been a tough beetle year)!!!


----------



## Kidbeeyoz (May 8, 2013)

David LaFerney said:


> So no bees killed at all? I found what I think is the same thing - polyester fiber backed vinyl tablecloth $5 at wall mart. Big enough to make about 12. Putting some on today.


Noticed a couple of bee legs in the weave which means there were a few amputee bees in the hive. A small downside in my view.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Well, I put some on 6 hives this afternoon just to see how it goes. I'm gonna try anything that looks promising.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Yes, I will try this! Thanks for the post and pics!:applause:


----------



## virginiawolf (Feb 18, 2011)

Great Post!!! I love that it is non chemical and seems to be just about no maintenance. Awesome!!!! 
The bees will like this. Thank You for sharing!!!!!


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

Hi David,
I got some vinyl tablecloth with a backing but it looks like way too tight a weave to catch beetles. Nothing like the picture. Did you or anybody else here find a suitable material and caught a beetle in it. I'm dying to try it.
thanks


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

David LaFerney said:


> So no bees killed at all? I found what I think is the same thing - polyester fiber backed vinyl tablecloth $5 at wall mart. Big enough to make about 12. Putting some on today.


David, do you have the brand name?


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

The one I am trying is from Wal-Mart "Mainstays" vinyl tablecloth - they have it with and without the polyester back, the package of the backed one (that you want) is fluffier looking. The poly backing is kind of thin, but it seems to work - but it does catch some bees. You don't want the queen to get caught too so putting it above an excluder is probably a good idea. So far I have only looked down through the 2 3/4" feeder holes to see what is going on with it so I'm only seeing a little spot. Putting it below a screened bottom board - just laying on top of the mite count board - might be a good way to go. More experimentation is certainly called for.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

David LaFerney said:


> The one I am trying is from Wal-Mart "Mainstays" vinyl tablecloth - they have it with and without the polyester back, the package of the backed one (that you want) is fluffier looking. The poly backing is kind of thin, but it seems to work - but it does catch some bees. You don't want the queen to get caught too so putting it above an excluder is probably a good idea. So far I have only looked down through the 2 3/4" feeder holes to see what is going on with it so I'm only seeing a little spot. Putting it below a screened bottom board - just laying on top of the mite count board - might be a good way to go. More experimentation is certainly called for.


Just applied crawling SHB onto the Wal-Mart Mainstays vinyl tablecloth and it does not work. It slows them down a little, but not much. I think the polyester has to be very hairy-like. I'm headed to my local Hancock's for some.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

It might work better once the bees tease it up a bit, but something that works right out of the box would be a lot better. A simple way to deploy it by which no bees get caught is also needed. But, this is a good direction to experiment.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

I wonder if you might be able to fuzz it up with a sanding disk or paint-stripping disk.


----------



## Tom Davidson (Mar 20, 2012)

rhaldridge said:


> I wonder if you might be able to fuzz it up with a sanding disk or paint-stripping disk.


I'm going to try a metal brush I have and see if that gets me anywhere.


----------



## rhaldridge (Dec 17, 2012)

If the bees need to be kept from the stuff, a replacement frame with one side ply, the fuzzy stuff contact cemented to the ply, and a closure of #8 hardware cloth might do the job.


----------



## Gino45 (Apr 6, 2012)

Kidbeeyoz said:


> View attachment 7953
> 
> 
> Attached photo shows beetles that ensnared in a trap that sits on top of the honey frames. A quick estimate is that there is somewhere around 700 dead beetles in the trap.


re: the record. I'd give it to you if that was for a week. For 4 weeks, I dunno. There's a lot of competition out there, cd cases and such. 

That cloth does seem worth a try. I bet Wal Mart is all sold out.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

I tried using a wire brush on it and it teases it up quite a bit. I'm going to deploy some oil trap bottom boards that I haven't been using, and put some samples of different materials in them to see what happens. Polyester quilt batting Looks promising - available at any fabric store including the ever-present Wal-mart. Felt, carpet scraps, cotton balls, fake sheep skin, dust balls from under the bed - if we try enough different things something will do it. Come to think of it I've seen bugs all gummed up in dust bunnies before....


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

Gino45 said:


> re: the record. I'd give it to you if that was for a week. For 4 weeks, I dunno. There's a lot of competition out there, cd cases and such.
> 
> That cloth does seem worth a try. I bet Wal Mart is all sold out.


CD Cases can certainly catch a few if the bees don't propolize them too fast...


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Has anyone used a stickey board on top of the inner cover hole with the sticky side up away from the bee's? A sticky board could be cut into 6 or more equal pieces and still cover the hole.

I would like to try the "crickey cloth" if someone can come up with a name of the material and where we can find it.
Myron Denny


----------



## Robbin (May 26, 2013)

I found something on amazon that looks like it will work. I'm going to try it this coming weekend, mainly to see if the bees get caught it in. I think it will work, thou I don't know how active SHB are now that it's cooling off. I ordered batting material, like they make padded blankets with. I bought one the size of a crib and it rolls out to about 5 feet. I've been using oil trays and they work, but they are expensive. I'm hoping to find something that works so I can move trays around. Right now I've got one under every hive, but they cost 30 bucks each. That adds a lot of cost to a hive. I'll respond back to this thread next week, but it's going to freeze her the next two nights which is pretty unusual for this time of year...


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

I want to find a source for hardware cloth that the bee's will not drop through and SHB will drop through and I can drown the SHB in cooking oil. No 6 is the size I have been told works. If this is not correct please let me know. Will aluminum hardware cloth cause problems? I will try the table cloth on top of the frames if someone can come up with what it is called and where I can find it other than Austrailia. 
Myron Denny


----------



## Myron Denny (Sep 27, 2009)

Suppliers are telling me that No 6 hardware cloth is what the SHB will fall through, if I use a No 6 screen bottom board with oil pan and a No 6 screen instead of an innercover, then put stickey material above the top screen that is replaceing the innercover, is this over kill?


----------

